# ice fishing this weekend



## greyrider (Nov 13, 2004)

I need some help with some weather info.................
I do alot of pike fishing and I have a good spot in the
Steele area. I want to go this weekend, but I live way
out in Dickinson and I need to know if the snow has 
made things impassable off I-94. Sounds like it's suppose
to blow pretty good for the next few days. Anyone know
if I would even be able to get to the ice? I want to go
south of the Steele area.

Any info would be much needed and appreciated.
Thank You very much! :roll:


----------



## greyrider (Nov 13, 2004)

Well, guess I pretty much have my answer......
With all the bad highways I doubt that my
gravel road to the lake will even be open.

Guess this weekend will be another "Honey Do"
list weekend, which is not all bad because I
need all the "browny points" I can get!!!!!!

Take Care and stay out of the ditches!!!!!


----------

